
iMac Pro, Apple’s most powerful Mac, will be available to order December 14 - binaryapparatus
https://9to5mac.com/2017/12/12/imac-pro-apples-most-powerful-mac-will-be-available-to-order-december-14/
======
sschueller
Why does Apple think it's OK to basically weld these units shut?

You don't have / spend the extra for a bigger disk or memory and your screwed.
You will need to buy a new one...

~~~
anon1253
Or do any sort of repair on the thing. It's quite feasible to do basic board
level repair with the schematics. But not without the schematics or if the
thing is welded shut. It's wasteful, and I sincerely hope one day we can have
a proper "right to repair" act. I mean, this has nothing to do with user
experience, security, or aesthetics. It's basically just an anti-consumer move
on Apples' part. And, I honestly don't get why. What are they trying to
protect? Just put some screws or other mechanism for detaching the thing and
publish the board schematics. They won't loose money over it.

~~~
tinus_hn
These boards contain mostly surface mounted devices. This isn’t a TV from the
80s. You can’t just go in and solder things, even if you have the schematics.

The pro market doesn’t care about that anyway, they just get AppleCare.

~~~
anon1253
It's definitely possible.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w)
(he does a bunch of different issues, just click any of the board level repair
videos). I mean if you don't own the equipment yourself (or don't feel like
doing it) I don't see why /other people/ well versed in doing it should not be
allowed to. As a so called "pro" AppleCare is not always an option. You loose
all your data and often enough have to wait several weeks to get your device
back...and in a lot of places there are no certified apple dealers in a 700
mile radius. It's just user hostile, and completely unnecessary.

